# Quick advice needed pls!!!!



## shadow.clone.88 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hello,

I brought a 2nd tank, (2ft) about a month ago and it came with a few fish, one being a platy which was pregnant and she is giving birth right now, however she is still huge and had about 15 so far but all seem to be stillborn 

is there anything i can do to help, she seems to be breathing pretty fast, she is in a breeding net and has been for a few days and didn't seem stressed until now.

I'm a little disappointed about them being stillborn but have fingers crossed that some may still survive as she still looks huge.

Is there anything i can do, adjust heating? keep lights on/off? do i feed her or not until she is back to her original size??

Please offer some advice 

thank you


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I've never had platies but I'd say give her as much peace as possible, turning the lights off might help, no need for food just now. Are you sure the babies are dead? Some fry are not very active when first born.


----------



## Meridian-Ms Reef (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi,
I am no expert. But I have raised many Jewel Chiclids. And after the eggs actually hatch it takes about two days before they become free swimmer. Might want to wait a while; not sure. Hope this helps.
Mac


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If she has had 15 already, I would think she is about done but you never can tell. As mentioned I wold turn out the light and leave it out. If she asn't had any in a while, I'd let her out of the net.


----------

